# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Взлом пароля для D-Link dir-400

## strikazloids

Доброго всем дня , проблема такая , есть модем , забыл на него пароль  для доступа к веб интерфейсу . Доступ есть только с логина User . Как можно просмотреть пароль admin без сброса настроек модема . заранее спс.

----------

